# mud nats help



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey guys, im in need of a belt for a brute force 750. Any of you guys out here at mud nats have any extra used ones in good shap or even new ones that you are willing to let go? Please let me know asap. Thanks guys


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey man isn't there like a bunch of vendors there they gotta have one a brute is a popular machine


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure there are plenty, but I bet they all want $100. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## TanMan (Jan 27, 2012)

If you wanna drive a little further HW Honda in palestine has en EPI belt for a brute i just called them yesterday looking for one


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah they have belts out here but they are 116$


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

^ Being it is thursday your gonna pay 100 or better no matter what out there bro. sorry to hear that though. imo being a brute owner having a back up belt is as important as having gas lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

There's a guy on a corner when your headed to the high line that has dayco for $69


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Man that"s highway robbery right there! It should be against 4x4 law to jack the price up at an event on any item let alone one people are SURE to need.


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

^^ i agree wholie


----------



## DirtRoadRedneck (Dec 20, 2011)

whoolie


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

116 for belt yikes..... Just like dirt road said though must have spare at all times.....have you got one yet or just sidelining it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I agree with DRR as well, I always atleast bring 1 spare belt anytime I travel any decent distance from home, a pair of extra spark plugs, and when I have them I carry extra cv boots and an axle or 2, and always several oil filters and alot of oil just incase.

@whoolieshop.....last year I had to pay $100 for a Goodyear Gatorback belt (mind you they cost $35 on Ebay) and it was such a waste of money, I installed it on my bike and made 1 very short ride with it and then took it off and hung it in the barn for a long time, then eventually gave it to Txdad.....lasted him a couple rides before completely coming apart!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I should go next year as a vendor, and sell everything for normal prices, Id make a killing since everyone else apparently marks everything up %100


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Sent you a pm a few hours ago..lemme know


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Leave the park, turn right on 79 to 69, turn south and go past Wal mart. Sadler marine is on your left side of the road. They are a kawasaki dealer. I bet you can find one there.....just saying. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------

